# Mac or PC?



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm a PC. :yes


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm a PC, but I'd like to love a MAC. Know what I'm Say'in! xP

But seriously, lets not turn this into a war on whats better.
And no company gives a **** about loyalty, either.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i prefer pc - but i'm a computer guy so i know how to fix most problems with them so that helps. because pc's have more problems that macs. i think the people who choose mac are because its more reliable, but more expensive upfront cost.

they both have goods and bads.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i have a pc but love macs baby


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm a PC too :lol. i'm sure macs are great for some people but i'm not going to empty my savings for the sake of vanity, when a regular $7-800 laptop does the same thing.


----------



## mus (Feb 28, 2011)

You forgot one. I use Linux.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

PC, mainly for games. Macs are fun, but I've only used one a couple of times.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

PC. I've been around OSX on a daily/weekly basis for 10ish years now, and I still find it uncomfortable.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Mac.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Between Linux and Windows.
From Linux, I love the simplicity, speed and the ability to browse the net without worrying about viruses.

Never really tried a Mac. I want to though.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I like macs better but the extra cost is a kick to the nuts. I tell myself that it all comes out even because I don't have to pay for one of those anti-virus services. Been using OS X since 2001 and never had a virus related problem.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Those videos are great! thanks for the post zookeeper


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

PC.
But mac basically invented the first modern pc with a mouse, its the software.

Macs are so annoying to use.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

PCs for gaming, Macs for everything else. I own both, and I love them equally.


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

I have a Mac. It's good, but I'd like a PC for gaming.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL the windows 7 ads are a bunch of crap!! 'my idea' WHATEVER! In that industry/market you better improve your product regardless if they say so or not.

They could make a commerial basically say it was their idea to make windows 7 easier, when in fact it was going to be implimneted in the first place.

GRRRrr stupid marketing schemes.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I like both, but given the choice I'd choose a Mac.


----------



## Fragment (Mar 23, 2011)

A Mac is just a PC with a different operating system and a brand label depicting a half eaten apple. An expensive half eaten apple.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Mac


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

mus said:


> You forgot one. I use Linux.


you can run linux on both mac and pc though, i think.. 

I'm a PC, while macs look nice and all, i can't justify spending so much when i can get a lot more building my own rig, plus the games of course. I do love and own a ipod touch though!


----------



## Perfect (Apr 10, 2011)

PC for me.. oh and I'm a Linux user.


----------



## JazzDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm Steve Jobs, and video chat was MY idea.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Perfect said:


> PC for me.. oh and I'm a Linux user.


I am a Linux user too, yet I run it on a MacBook Pro.

I use Mac to organize my digital files, something that Windows and Linux never could figure out how to do.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

JazzDemon said:


> I'm Steve Jobs, and video chat was MY idea.


I'm Steve Jobs, and I invented touch screen!


----------



## mus (Feb 28, 2011)

Daniel89 said:


> you can run linux on both mac and pc though, i think..


Ohhhhhhhhhhh, oopsies. yeah, you can. I use PC, then.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm a PC.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

im pretty anti-mac

:/


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mus said:


> You forgot one. I use Linux.


A gal who uses Linux... *swoon :mushy

What distro?


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I have Apple's.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Eliza said:


> I wouldn't be able to take it out in fear of being targeted by robbers. Also I don't understand why they're priced so ridiculously.


LMAO! yeah true, i kept my macbook inside for the first 4-5 month i had it for pretty much for that same reason. I think it's overpriced because of the performance,reliability, & build quality. most pc's i had felt sluggish & seem to have tons of random error/system messages,freezes, & just bull**** after just a month of owning it. macs runs so much smoother & faster imo, only error/system messages i got on mac the 13 months i had it was the low battery indicator & the occasional software update indicator. can't say that for any pc i've played on on owned, even the high end ones, just that reason alone with not having to worry about viruses is worth the extra $800.

all i need to do is try out linux one day lol.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

successful said:


> not having to worry about viruses is worth the extra $800.


I save my $800 by not visiting sketchy russian porn websites and opening unsolicited emails. No viruses for me! Plus $800 worth of quality, homemade, canadian porno!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I save my $800 by not visiting sketchy russian porn websites and opening unsolicited emails. No viruses for me! Plus $800 worth of quality, homemade, canadian porno!


canadian homemade porno ay?
hmmm i think i've only seen the american stuff,i'll have to do some research on this homemade canadian porn someday :cig


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

successful said:


> canadian homemade porno ay?
> hmmm i think i've only seen the american stuff,i'll have to do some research on this homemade canadian porn someday :cig


If moose and hockey pucks turn you on, then you're going to love it!


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> LOL the windows 7 ads are a bunch of crap!! 'my idea' WHATEVER! In that industry/market you better improve your product regardless if they say so or not.
> 
> They could make a commerial basically say it was their idea to make windows 7 easier, when in fact it was going to be implimneted in the first place.
> 
> GRRRrr stupid marketing schemes.


What's wrong with those ads?

I think they're much less shameless than the ads that set out to portray their competitors in a negative stereotype.


----------



## mus (Feb 28, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> A gal who uses Linux... *swoon :mushy
> 
> What distro?


Haha. :b I use Ubuntu. And Perfect uses Linux too.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mus said:


> Haha. :b I use Ubuntu. And Perfect uses Linux too.


Be still my geeky heart :b ... what are you ladies up to tonight, fancy helping me debug some source code ?


----------



## Perfect (Apr 10, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> A gal who uses Linux... *swoon :mushy
> 
> What distro?


.... Mandriva. :b


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

Perfect said:


> .... Mandriva. :b


Ugh, Mandriva sucked.. no offence.. Felt like i was back in Windows 95 again.

Ubuntu was gr8 tho.

I would love to get a mac... but I'm a student and well, I don't have a money growing tree just yet. :b  and even if i did... i'd be running WMs anyways... so i guess "PC" for me.

Using Windows 7 atm.


----------



## Andrew1980 (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't like OSX font rendering so I stick with Windows. I also find most Apple products to look a little too fancy for me. Also, I am not a fan of brands or being a walking advertisement for a company. Having said that, most Windows-based computers look terrible and Windows itself isn't all that pretty either. Also, I need a macbook air for the iPhone application I am making.

Either way, the OS is not particularly important these days. The browser is where most things happen.


----------



## Invictus (Oct 13, 2010)

Mac!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Charizard said:


> What's wrong with those ads?
> 
> I think they're much less shameless than the ads that set out to portray their competitors in a negative stereotype.


It's just false and stupid to think one person said 'hey my idea is to make things easier'. Well no shiz, it was already going to be made that way, but they make it seem like he did all the......... ugh nevermind.

I dont compare commercials, I rather have them advertise the product and its 'new' features than to bash other companies, or say average joes came up with the ideas that were already made.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Mac. I just love my IMAC with the 27 inch screen. It boots so fast compared to Windows 7. Windows 7 takes forever to boot. Some people put the IMAC in sleep mode. Why? It boots so fast you don't need to do that.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

PC


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

mus said:


> You forgot one. I use Linux.


I think this isn't about operating systems but about hardware. You have Linux on a PC or a Mac?


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

I used to be obsessed with linux and everything open source but now I'm back to PC for gaming.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Loonix on PC.

Usually Debian, but I used Gentoo for about 2-3 years before that.

My phone is Android too, so Apple can suck it.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Both. At the same time.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

PC, macs are overpriced.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Mr Self Destruct said:


> Dual booting Win 7 and Linux FTW.


^this... is what I have done with my laptop - but unfortunately still have Vista and haven't gotten Win7... I've been too lazy to even upgrade my Linux the last two times.


----------

